

Shown HN: A search engine that doesn't ignore special characters, SymbolHound - dncrane

It's a search engine for programmers where you can search for queries with symbols in them(e.g. if you search for "&#38;&#38;" it will actually return pages with "&#38;&#38;" somewhere in them, unlike google)<p>See it here: http://symbolhound.com/<p>There's still a lot of work to be done (especially in indexing more websites, right now everything besides stackoverflow is very underrepresented, but I plan to fix that over the next few months), but it's already been useful to me.
======
redthrowaway
Really cool service. A search engine that doesn't ignore punctuation has been
on the wishlist of just about every programmer I know for ages. I'm surprised
no one's done it sooner.

Given that the remainder of my week will be spent with perl and shell
scripting, neither of which have I used before, I suspect you'll be getting
quite a few visits from me.

~~~
chromatic
If you're already somewhat familiar with programming, my book Modern Perl has
free electronic versions available:

<http://onyxneon.com/books/modern_perl/index.html>

~~~
redthrowaway
Thanks, I'll check it out.

------
dncrane
Clickable: <http://symbolhound.com/>

------
md1515
That is a cool idea. I would suggest not including advertisements just yet
because they are generic and probably the least appealing of all ads (besides
pop-ups). Just a suggestion, though the service itself is cool.

~~~
dncrane
Thanks.

The adbrite signup had me list a bunch of keywords, so I figured the ads would
be somewhat relevant, but you're right, they do seem generic and unrelated.
Maybe that's because of the low amount of traffic so far.

I've removed them for the time being.

